# My first 'Vintage' watch



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Hello hello,

I have recently received this beautiful Ricoh 9 automatic watch from my Uncle. I've never liked vintage watches or been interested in them, probably because of the smaller size or because I like the style of modern watches more (Being a 90s kid, most watches before then are vintage to me) I've heard of the brand Ricoh before but I don't know a specific date for this model. It's pretty small at 35mm, although I think it's actually a pretty cool size, which is odd considering I wouldn't normally look at watches under 40mm.

The movement is in great conditon, but again I don't know the date of the piece to determine how 'good' the condition is. Here are some pictures:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice but unusual watch. Thanks for the high quality piccies rather than acres of words. Always Watching has written an interesting thread about Ricoh recently.

Mike of the Wight


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Havnt got either of those but have these which i enjoy wearing every so often Omega600 Walthem, 2 Mortima,s and a Smiths+a small Citizen quartz ano didgi. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

taffyman said:


> http://
> 
> Havnt got either of those but have these which i enjoy wearing every so often Omega600 Walthem, 2 Mortima,s and a Smiths+a small Citizen quartz ano didgi. :thumbsup:





dobra said:


> Nice but unusual watch. Thanks for the high quality piccies rather than acres of words. Always Watching has written an interesting thread about Ricoh recently.
> 
> Mike of the Wight


Thanks guys, it is quite a strange piece indeed


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

> Hello hello,
> 
> I have recently received this beautiful Ricoh 9 automatic watch from my Uncle. I've never liked vintage watches or been interested in them, probably because of the smaller size or because I like the style of modern watches more (Being a 90s kid, most watches before then are vintage to me) I've heard of the brand Ricoh before but I don't know a specific date for this model. It's pretty small at 35mm, although I think it's actually a pretty cool size, which is odd considering I wouldn't normally look at watches under 40mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

35mm the perfect size for anyone IMHO.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

PC-Magician said:


> 35mm the perfect size for anyone IMHO.


Not with my wrists, it is a nice looking watch though.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

strange term vintage with watches it seems to apply to anything pre 1990 but to me I think of vintage as being pre 1950 for some reason...guess its because of the car thing. 1950 on I think of as classic but not Vintage. Nice watch. It looks 1960's / 70's which i'd think of as neo-classic :thumbsup:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm the same, I'd refer to anything from the 60's onwards as retro.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> > Hello hello,
> >
> > I have recently received this beautiful Ricoh 9 automatic watch from my Uncle. I've never liked vintage watches or been interested in them, probably because of the smaller size or because I like the style of modern watches more (Being a 90s kid, most watches before then are vintage to me) I've heard of the brand Ricoh before but I don't know a specific date for this model. It's pretty small at 35mm, although I think it's actually a pretty cool size, which is odd considering I wouldn't normally look at watches under 40mm.
> >
> > ...


it looks bigger in the picture due to the angle


----------

